
Marisa-Trie – Matching Algorithm with Recursively Implemented Storage - wfunction
https://code.google.com/p/marisa-trie/
======
amelius
How fast are (small) updates to the trie? (Does the trie need to be recomputed
from scratch?)

~~~
wfunction
Good call! Apparently it's a static, not dynamic, data structure.
[http://kmike.ru/python-data-structures/](http://kmike.ru/python-data-
structures/)

~~~
madisonmay
So in other words, O(n) where n is the number of elements in the trie? That's
rough.

------
rurban
I updated it here: [https://github.com/rurban/marisa-
trie](https://github.com/rurban/marisa-trie) with the original wiki docs and
some fixes for latest toolchains

------
madisonmay
I've used this thing to reduce the size of scikit-learn's TfidfVectorizer,
which stores a giant dictionary of words --> occurrence counts, and have seen
close to 10X memory reductions. Great project!

